# voy a dormir



## pollohispanizado

Salve, gente. Scusatemi se questo quesito vi pare stolto. Cominciai di recente a studiare l'italiano seriamente.

¿Existe una perífrasis verbal para formar el futuro del indicativo como ésa que tienen otras lenguas romances (sp. _voy a dormir_, )?

Molte grazie per la vostra aiuta.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

pollohispanizado said:


> Salve, gente. Scusatemi se questo quesito vi pare stolto. Cominciai di recente a studiare l'italiano seriamente.
> 
> ¿Existe una perífrasis verbal para formar el futuro del indicativo como ésa que tienen otras lenguas romances (sp. _voy a dormir_, fr. _je vais dormir_, pt. _vou dormir_)?
> 
> Molte grazie per *il *vostr*o *aiut*o*.


 Vado a dormire.


----------



## symposium

Ho paura che pollo abbia scelto una frase un po' ambigua: "vado a dormire" non è un futuro ma significa che stai letteralmente andando da qualche parte a fare qualcosa. "Vado a dormire" significa "vado in un'altra stanza a dormire" così come "vado a fare la spesa" significa "vado al supermercato a fare la spesa" ecc. Il tempo di questi verbi è il presente. In italiano, a differenza dello spagnolo e del francese, non esistono costruzioni verbali che esprimano il futuro. L'unico modo per esprimere il futuro è usare il tempo futuro ("andrò a dormire/andrò a letto", "andrò al supermercato" ecc.)


----------



## pollohispanizado

Ti do ragione, symposium. Avrei potuto scegliere un esempio che mostrasse meglio quello che volevo sapere. Però hai spiegato perfettamente il mio dubbio.  Grazie


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

symposium said:


> Ho paura che pollo abbia scelto una frase un po' ambigua: "vado a dormire" non è un futuro ma significa che stai letteralmente andando da qualche parte a fare qualcosa. "Vado a dormire" significa "vado in un'altra stanza a dormire" così come "vado a fare la spesa" significa "vado al supermercato a fare la spesa" ecc. Il tempo di questi verbi è il presente. In italiano, a differenza dello spagnolo e del francese, non esistono costruzioni verbali che esprimano il futuro. L'unico modo per esprimere il futuro è usare il tempo futuro ("andrò a dormire/andrò a letto", "andrò al supermercato" ecc.)


He escuchado frases como estas:
d.- Allora, vieni con noi?
r.- No grazie, io vado a dormire


----------



## symposium

Son frases  muy comunes, igual que "vado a..." hacer cualquier cosa o a cualquier sitio ("vado a bere un caffè al bar" / "vado in giardino"): pero este "vado a" no indica una acciòn futura sino literalmente que quieres ir a algùn lugar para hacer algo. Si por ejemplo tù ya estubieras en tu cama no podrìas decir "Vado a dormire", no tendrìa sentido; si lo dijeras la gente te preguntarìa: ¿A donde? ¿Quieres dormir en el sofà?
Espero que entiendas lo que quiero decir.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Hay que decir que en el italiano contemporáneo se oyen cada vez más oraciones como: _il video che vado/andrò a mostrare. _A mí me suena fatal, pero  la oración que acabo de escribir expresa una acción futura. Como he comentado más arriba , opino que frases de este tipo siguen siendo incorrectas, si no me equivoco.


----------



## danieleferrari

Olaszinhok said:


> Hay que decir que en el italiano contemporáneo se oyen cada vez más oraciones como: _il video che vado/andrò a mostrare. _A mí me suena fatal, pero la oración que acabo de escribir expresa una acción futura. Como he comentado más arriba , opino que frases de este tipo siguen siendo incorrectas, si no me equivoco.


Eso es, típico del italiano así llamado 'neostandard', junto con el 'che polivalente' ('che' que vale para todo), la perífrasis determinativa 'quello che è...' etc...


----------



## symposium

Quizà es algo regional, yo nunca en mi vida he oido "vado a mostrare qualcosa"... Hay muchas construcciones de frases tipicamente regionales: donde yo vivo, por ejemplo, no se dice "sto mangiando" sino "sono dietro a mangiare", pero eso no es estandar.


----------



## danieleferrari

symposium said:


> sono dietro a mangiare


¿Para decir que estás llevando a cabo esa acción? Mola.


----------



## #Sissi#

Olaszinhok said:


> Hay que decir que en el italiano contemporáneo se oyen cada vez más oraciones como: _il video che vado/andrò a mostrare. _A mí me suena fatal, pero  la oración que acabo de escribir expresa una acción futura. Como he comentado más arriba , opino que frases de este tipo siguen siendo incorrectas, si no me equivoco.


_Quello che vado a mostrarvi... / L'opera che andiamo a vedere... _
Se llaman _costrutti _y son oraciones correctas. Se pueden oír en todos los cine documentales. 
_Vado a dormire / Stasera vado a dormire da mia cugina / Più tardi vado a fare la spesa... _
Expresan la intención de hacer algo en un futuro muy vecino. También se puede estar cerca de la cama y decir _Vado a dormire _para referirse al hecho de tumbarse en la cama ahora mismo.


----------



## danieleferrari

#Sissi# said:


> Se pueden oír en todos los cine documentales


Y se oyen a diario, basta con encender la tele .


----------



## Olaszinhok

#Sissi# said:


> Se llaman _costrutti _y son oraciones correctas. Se pueden oír en todos los cine documentales.
> _Vado a dormire / Stasera vado a dormire da mia cugina / Più tardi vado a fare la spesa..._


En tus ejemplos la locución* andare a* + infinitivo describe un movimiento que hace alguien al desplazarse  de un lugar a otro y sí que son correctos y siempre lo han sido en italiano.


#Sissi# said:


> Quello che vado a mostrarvi... / L'opera che andiamo a vedere...


En mis oraciones arriba no hay ningún movimiento, por lo tanto en italiano estándar/tradicional se debería emplear _sto per mostrarvi/ quel che mostrerò/ L'opera che vedremo o che stiamo per vedere._
La perífrasis verbal (_ir_ a + infinitivo) permite expresar  un enunciado con sentido de _futuro. _Sin embargo_,  _Andare+ infinitivo nunca ha tenido ese sentido en italiano a diferencia de otras lenguas romances tal como el español _ir a + infinitivo,_ el francés _aller_+ infinitivo o el portugués _ir_ + infinitivo.
El hecho de que los escuchas muy a menudo en la televisión o en otros medios de comuncicación no significa mucho, son formas muy coloquiales y recientes y a lo sumo pertenecen al italiano neo-estándar.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> son formas muy coloquiales y recientes y a lo sumo pertenecen al italiano neo-estándar.


..e io sospetto che si tratti di francesismi (fastidiosi ).


----------



## danieleferrari

¿Os parece un calco? Es que, aparte, junto con la perífrasis determinativa 'quello che...' me parecen estructuras que, a nivel semántico, son vacías y aportan muy poco. El presente también se puede emplear con valor de futuro.

Lo que os voy a enseñar es... = Lo que os enseño es...

Ir a + infinitivo es una perífrasis de uso diario en español. @bearded Non so... A me sembra un calco dallo spagnolo, no?


----------



## Olaszinhok

En mi opinión, és un  desarrollo espontáneo del italiano, no creo que se trate de un calco del francés ni del español. Por otro lado, esa perífrasis existe en casi todos los idiomas romances. Lo curioso es que en catalán expresa una acción pasada. _Vaig cantar_ - canté/ _cantai/ ho cantato_.


----------



## danieleferrari

Olaszinhok said:


> Por otro lado, esa perífrasis existe en casi todos los idiomas romances.


Sì, quello sì, ma secondo me c'è anche un calco di mezzo...


----------



## Olaszinhok

I calchi sintattici non si trasferiscono così facilmente da una lingua ad un'altra. Tanto più il francese e lo spagnolo che non hanno una gran presa sull'italiano odierno. Il francese la ebbe in passato, ma andare a + infinito è un'espressione piuttosto recente. Tutto sempre seconde me.


----------



## violapais

Desde mi punto de vista otra traducción de "voy a dormir" sería "adesso dormo". Está claro que el hablante no va a hacerlo ya, pero es algo que hará en breve y habla en presente. Diría lo mismo de "voy a comer" (adesso mangio). En ambos casos la forma "vado a mangiare"/"vado a dormire" suena bien, pero por ejemplo no se puede decir "vado a cantare"... se usa "Adesso canto"/"Tra poco canto".


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> andare a + infinito è un'espressione piuttosto recente.


Secondo l'Accademia della Crusca:


> Perifrasi italiane corrispondenti a queste straniere (_andare a_ + infinito, anche _venire di_ + infinito) sono note nel Settecento, probabilmente proprio per influenza del francese, ma vengono rapidamente respinte dalla lingua letteraria


( Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca )


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> ( Andiamo a... servire la risposta! - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca )


Subito respinte, perché rispuntate negli ultimi decenni con forme anche particolari come* andrò a dire, andrò a mostrare*?!
Negli anni ottanta/novanta non si usavano, ero a scuola e poi all'università e non mi capitava di sentirle.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> rispuntate negli ultimi decenni


Io ho solo contestato il fatto che l'espressione ''andare a + infinito'' (in senso temporale) sia _piuttosto recente. _A parte la sua diffusione, l'espressione era nota fin dal Settecento.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Nel Settecento poteva certamente essere un calco dal francese, ma occorre ricordare che gli scrittori e le persone di cultura in genere parlavano tutti francese, talvolta meglio dell'italiano.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Nel Settecento poteva certamente essere un calco dal francese


Però, trattandosi della medesima espressione oggi 'rispuntata', secondo me resta un calco dal francese anche oggi - e sia pure un calco di antica data.


----------



## danieleferrari

Indipendentemente dall'origine, a me sembra una struttura ampollosa, dal significato semantico pari a zero, e tipica dell'italiano neostandard, non regionale.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> , secondo me resta un calco dal francese anche oggi - e sia pure un calco di antica data.


Su questo avrei ancora i miei dubbi, ma va bene così. Sennò non la finiamo più, e poi mi comincia una lezione. Grazie mille per il collegamento della Crusca.


----------



## bearded

danieleferrari said:


> Indipendentemente dall'origine, a me sembra una struttura ampollosa, dal significato semantico pari a zero, e tipica dell'italiano neostandard, non regionale.


Sono d'accordo (anche se per il mio orecchio conservatore o 'classico' quell'italiano sarebbe piuttosto substandard).


----------



## symposium

Giuro che non l'avevo mai sentito dire, forse perchè non guardo mai la televisione... Se posso anch'io proporre un'origine straniera, ci vedrei forse meglio l'ennesima influenza dell'inglese. A meno che non si tratti di una costruzione tipica di un dialetto passata poi all'italiano regionale e resa popolare da qualche personaggio famoso.


----------



## violapais

Il costrutto "quello che vado a (illustrare, elencare, spiegare...)" è molto usato nelle presentazioni di progetti, anche aziendali. Non ci vedo niente di strano, sempre che sia in un ambito "tecnico", scolastico o lavorativo. Ma secondo me non corrisponde proprio al "voy a..." spagnolo (vedere mio primo post).


----------

